# any shows in Louisiana



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

sound off let me know thanks


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

There is one in Shreveport on May 5th. You need to check the events pages for the organizations. In Louisiana you will mostly see USACi.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

going to look into it thanks


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Closest to you would be 8/25 in Gonzales, 6/23 in Biloxi, and 11/18 in Baton Rouge. The first two are triple point shows, the third is double points.

http://www.soundoff.org/events.htm


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Theres one here in AR june 2nd as well if that isnt too far for you.


----------

